# Do you play with family or RL friends? (especially long-distance)



## NiamhACPC (Mar 12, 2018)

For years now I've encouraged my mom (age 73) to play certain games I've enjoyed, even though she's not what you'd call a gamer. I taught her about MMOs with City of Heroes and had a great time watching her grow from only being able to walk into walls, to pulling enemies around corners during a fight then going to dance party in Atlas Park. She also played WoW for a while. If any of you know the game Glitch, we were both hugely addicted (and devastated when it ended).

Just a couple of weeks ago I suggested ACC to her and now she's hooked! I think she might have played AC on her DS Lite, but no versions since then. She's zoomed up to level 10 really quickly and her campsite already looks great. We live 3000 miles away and rarely get to see each other, so the few interactions available in the game are fun to do with her. Today I discovered she had crafted and was wearing the same shirt I was!

It may not be the best game to play with long-distance friends and family due to the limitations, but I still love bonding with her over game-related stuff. She'll text me "I built some new stuff!" and then of course I go check out her site and give her kudos!

Anyone else keeping in touch with loved ones through the game?


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 12, 2018)

I play with a few RL friends, but they get kind of lost in the chaos since I have a full friend's list. I do try to visit their camps every so often to see what they're doing with it. One friend their camp is kind of trashed with really random furniture, so I don't know if they've been manually placing what the villagers want, but my other friend's camp is really nice and matching. =D It's funny to see their polar opposites in game as well as in real life. XD


----------



## Sheando (Mar 12, 2018)

I have a few real-life friends in-game, yeah. I wouldn't say we really "keep in touch" that way, though. Mostly we trade kudos and pass butterflies/bats back and forth during events, which is definitely appreciated!


----------



## tifachu (Mar 12, 2018)

none of my family plays ac!! i wish! i asked both of my little bros if they'd play and they laughed it off like its a 'corny' game or something. but a few of my rl friends play and internet friends


----------



## NiamhACPC (Mar 12, 2018)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I play with a few RL friends, but they get kind of lost in the chaos since I have a full friend's list.



Yeah, I mentioned in a thread that got lost in the "need ladybugs" rush that I really want a favorites mechanic for friends like we have for contacts, for exactly this reason! I'm certainly not complaining that I get enough visitors that I can't always quickly find my mom on that tab, but I would love to be able to find her and a few other lovely in-game friends more easily. That's funny about your friends being opposites both in and out of the game!



Sheando said:


> I have a few real-life friends in-game, yeah. I wouldn't say we really "keep in touch" that way, though. Mostly we trade kudos and pass butterflies/bats back and forth during events, which is definitely appreciated!



I agree, it's not exactly keeping in touch in the traditional sense. I just find it really fun to see what Mom's up to with her campsite!



tifachu said:


> none of my family plays ac!! i wish! i asked both of my little bros if they'd play and they laughed it off like its a 'corny' game or something. but a few of my rl friends play and internet friends



I would love to see some statistics on the age range of players. I definitely think there's a certain age where the game does seem too childish and corny even though it's supposedly a kid's game. And I know for a fact that adults sometimes love to de-stress with something that is simple, cute, and rewarding. As another example, I know so many people around my age who play nothing but Stardew Valley in order to cope with stress and escape from real life. (As far as my age, think of one of the cranky animals like Roscoe or Avery ) I think Nintendo has always done a terrific job with this series by making games that are simple enough for kids, but enjoyable enough for adults.


----------



## Livvy (Mar 13, 2018)

Awww, that's so sweet you play with your mom. My mom only likes certain kinds of games. She likes this interior design game currently, idr what it's called, but it doesn't really let you interact w/others. Other than that it's like tetris or candy crush or w/e and that's it. haha

@Tifachu - I tried to get my little brothers to play too! I downloaded it on one of my brother's phones while he was driving and I was sitting in the front seat and told him to make a character but he didn't lmao


----------



## Becca617 (Mar 15, 2018)

i play with my boyfriend, and he plays pretty often but right now he's on a hiatus so i mostly just play for my sake. most of the people i know in rl don't even know what animal crossing is or don't have enough interest to download it and play.


----------

